

Judge Approves Detroit Exit from Bankruptcy - rmason
http://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/wayne-county/2014/11/07/detroit-bankruptcy-trial/18642961/

======
rmason
I have always said that Detroit is Michigan's Northern Star. Now that it is on
the way to being re-lighted then the state can truly come back as well.

Visit in a few years when most of the blight has come down. The Packard plant
will show undeniable progress on its decade long rebuilding project however
the Michigan depot will still be standing like an old Roman ruin to remind us
of the bad old days.

